# My throat is killing me,,,help!!



## PaulCalitz

Morning peeps,

Don't know what to do.! I've been on the Twisp for almost two years and no problems! My battery didn't last that long anymore, so I decide to upgrade to the Twisp Aero... NOW it's been two days and my throat is burning, the aero is just to strong! What can I do? I no Twisp won't exchange it for the edge because ive been using it for two days. Is there any other way I can get it to be much lighter? Ive got the 18mg Twisp Rebel in at the moment and not to sure what coil did it came with standard. Please help!!!
Regards,
Paul


----------



## zadiac

You need to lower your nicotine content bro. Get liquid with 12mg or 6mg nicotine. 18mg on the Aero is too high. That's why your throat is burning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Dubz

I agree - lower your nic level.


----------



## Cave Johnson

As above


----------



## Christos

Your nicotine strength is what is causing the burning sensation. 
Option 1. Buy 0mg Rebel and mix in a 50% ratio to your 18mg to get 9mg nic or 25% 0mg to get 13.5mg etc etc.

Option 2. Buy B.P glycerin or vg or pg. And mix in above ratios to drop the nicotine level. This will also dilute the flavour but still make it usable. 

Option 3. Support some of the local juice makers who have much nicer juices than your current preference at better prices and at lower nic strengths.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Silver

@PaulCalitz , i will second what the other guys said and what @Christos says above

Best best is to get Rebel in zero mg (if available) and mix it with your 18mg

Be careful of putting in too much VG (if you decide to go that route), the juice will get thicker and wont wick as effectively. It may affect the experience negatively but is probably worth a try on a smaller amount first. And Rebel has a strong flavour so diluting the flavour a bit should be fine in my opinion

Alternatively, check out all the great vendors on the home page of this forum (just scroll down) and many of them have awesome juices at good prices.

PS - welcome to the forum - enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Jeez 18mg... I can't even do 6mg on my tanks without coughing like crazy. You'll have a much better experience at lower nic levels. My vaping buddies who used to be chain smokers do 6mg on their Kanger Subtank Minis, or 12mg on a Nautilus Mini when they're low on juice. On 18mg you should be taking tiny MTL puffs only.

I think 6mg will sort you out


----------



## wazarmoto

Did you prime your coil first? You're not getting dry hits are you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

I started a friend on a Sigelei 100w with a pollux rda on dual coil with 4mg juice. He's happy as can be. He tried one of my tanks and says it's crap. He likes the squonking idea though.

My point is, he went from smoking two packs a day to 4mg juice and he's happy. Even at 4mg it goes straight to his head if he puffs too much. So 18mg on an Aero is way too much.


----------



## PaulCalitz

Thanks for the feedback Gents!! 
What Skyblue flavour would you recommend?


----------



## Christos

PaulCalitz said:


> Thanks for the feedback Gents!!
> What Skyblue flavour would you recommend?


Ambrosia is good. 
Strawberry snap is good. 
Amaretto is good. 
Cherry is good. 

All subjective though to my tastes. 

Ambrosia is like a coconut cookie.


----------



## Jan

I use the ego one which is the same as your twisp aero.
I think the most likely culprit is that you nicotine level is to high but, there is a small chance that it is the liquid itself and not the 18mg nicotine in the liquid. We are 3 friends who use 18mg in our Ego one's and if I go lower my demons come out to play. Some liquids burn me others don't.

So my suggestion try lower nicotine liquids and if it works great but if you struggle don't discount going back to 18mg liquid just find liquids that don't burn you.

Let us know what happens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PaulCalitz

Jan, the thing is I use that exactly the same 18mg Rebel liquid in my old Twisp Clearo and it doesn't burn at all. At this stage it feels like Aero was a bad idea, money wasted! Can it be that the Aero's coil is different?


----------



## zadiac

What is the resistance of the Aero coils?


----------



## PaulCalitz

zadiac said:


> What is the resistance of the Aero coils?



It comes standard with the 1 ohm coil.What will the difference in taste be if I replace the 1 ohm coil with 0.5 ohm coil?


----------



## argief

It will burn even more! Rotflol! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ INC

PaulCalitz said:


> It comes standard with the 1 ohm coil.What will the difference in taste be if I replace the 1 ohm coil with 0.5 ohm coil?



Lol I doubt you would have much of a throat left after that. The resistance on the clearo is probably about 2.8


----------



## Petrus

One srandard aero, 0,5ohm coil, air vents open to max, 18mg rebel........booom no throat left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulCalitz

This was included when I bought my Aero, so I assume it is 1 ohm coil.

The Twisp Aero packs immense power into its compact frame, boasting unique and innovative modular design, and allowing for two atomizer head arrangements.
The standard atomizer head produces a familiar Twisp dense flavourful draw, while the Free Flow head (sold separately) allows for an effortless draw and maximized vapour production.

It contains:

1 x 1100mAh Lithium Rechargeable Battery

1 x 1.8ml Stainless Steel Atomizer Tank

1 x Variable Airflow Atomizer Base

1 x AC/USB Adapter

1 x USB Charger Cable

1 x Twisp Aero Mouthpiece

2 x 1 ohm Twisp Aero Atomizer Heads

1 x Manual

So after all the feedback, the solution will be, to keep the standard 1 ohm coil and use 9mg and below liquid??


----------



## zadiac

Just get lower nic juice mate. If you go lower resistance coil, that 18mg juice will make you sick.


----------



## MJ INC

PaulCalitz said:


> This was included when I bought my Aero, so I assume it is 1 ohm coil.
> 
> The Twisp Aero packs immense power into its compact frame, boasting unique and innovative modular design, and allowing for two atomizer head arrangements.
> The standard atomizer head produces a familiar Twisp dense flavourful draw, while the Free Flow head (sold separately) allows for an effortless draw and maximized vapour production.
> 
> It contains:
> 
> 1 x 1100mAh Lithium Rechargeable Battery
> 
> 1 x 1.8ml Stainless Steel Atomizer Tank
> 
> 1 x Variable Airflow Atomizer Base
> 
> 1 x AC/USB Adapter
> 
> 1 x USB Charger Cable
> 
> 1 x Twisp Aero Mouthpiece
> 
> 2 x 1 ohm Twisp Aero Atomizer Heads
> 
> 1 x Manual
> 
> So after all the feedback, the solution will be, to keep the standard 1 ohm coil and use 9mg and below liquid??


Try a 6mg nicotine level and see where you are after that. If you're not getting the nicotine satisfaction from that then go up. Six though should be fine


----------



## Puff Daddy

Yeah twisp's E-Juice is bad to say the least, and at 18mg I can almost put my money on the fact that, it's the nicotines fault, however some people seem to get irritations with PG, but that is the minority.


----------



## ET

Puff Daddy said:


> Yeah twisp's E-Juice is bad to say the least, and at 18mg I can almost put my money on the fact that, it's the nicotines fault, however some people seem to get irritations with PG, but that is the minority.



Also take into account that twisp liquids are pretty much 100% PG and PG will also klap your throat six ways from sunday. Definately try getting some juice that's around 50/50 PG/VG . Go get yourself some glycerine, mix two parts twisp with one part BP or USP grade Glycerine and see what difference that makes. But easiest of all go get some 6mg yummy local vendor juice and try that out.


----------



## Jan

PaulCalitz said:


> Jan, the thing is I use that exactly the same 18mg Rebel liquid in my old Twisp Clearo and it doesn't burn at all. At this stage it feels like Aero was a bad idea, money wasted! Can it be that the Aero's coil is different?


Remember you now went from a scooter to at least a 600cc racing bike. There is a bit of a learning curve. The Twisp liquids was designed for the scooters and not the racing bikes. Once you get your liquid right you will love the aero and it is definitely not money wasted.


----------



## PaulCalitz

Gents, I went to the Twisp Kiosk in the mall, bought the 0mg nic liquid and diluted the 18mg to 9mg. 10x better.
I still want to try the local liquids, where in Johannesburg can I find a retailer?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

PaulCalitz said:


> Gents, I went to the Twisp Kiosk in the mall, bought the 0mg nic liquid and diluted the 18mg to 9mg. 10x better.
> I still want to try the local liquids, where in Johannesburg can I find a retailer?


Glad it is better for you now.

VapeKing
VapeCartel
VapeClub

To name but a few. Check out their forums on the front page.


----------



## Christos

PaulCalitz said:


> Gents, I went to the Twisp Kiosk in the mall, bought the 0mg nic liquid and diluted the 18mg to 9mg. 10x better.
> I still want to try the local liquids, where in Johannesburg can I find a retailer?


Where in jhb more or less are you? 
There is vape decadence near Kempton park. 
Vape king in parkwood and fourways. 
Vapeclub in benoni. 
Sa vape gear in centurion. Etc.


----------



## sabrefm1

are there any shops in sandton, hyde park areas? would like to know the next time im in jozi again


----------



## Christos

sabrefm1 said:


> are there any shops in sandton, hyde park areas? would like to know the next time im in jozi again


There is vapeshop in Melrose arch.


----------



## sabrefm1

Christos said:


> There is vapeshop in Melrose arch.


must make a note of that


----------



## imiago

PaulCalitz said:


> Gents, I went to the Twisp Kiosk in the mall, bought the 0mg nic liquid and diluted the 18mg to 9mg. 10x better.
> I still want to try the local liquids, where in Johannesburg can I find a retailer?


Also take a look at @SAVapeGear. I can not highly enough recommend them. If you are worried about the cost of shipping, trust me, the amazing service willing make up for it 100 times over.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Coco

Christos said:


> There is vapeshop in Melrose arch.



My vote would go for them as well, I pop in once a week. They have a nice selection, including the SkyBlue range.


----------



## Nova69

I don't get why twisp is selling high nic juice with such a device,one should have the option of lower nic and higher vg juice with that tank.


----------



## ET

Because Twisp are idiots and have no clue about vaping with more powerful devices


----------



## Coco

Nova69 said:


> I don't get why twisp is selling high nic juice with such a device,one should have the option of lower nic and higher vg juice with that tank.



There is a difference between trying to make money & trying to get people off cigarettes. Twisp fall in the former category. 

If any of the kiosk people actually used their devices, they would have been able to point the customer into the right direction. When I visit any non-Twisp B&M in Jhb, the staff are knowledgable, helpful and actual users of the devices & juices themselves. Unfortunately not so with Twisp. Honestly, I wish the situation was different and the staff were properly trained on the stuff they actually peddle to unsuspecting consumers. I shudder to think of the number of Twisp users who actually have used the 18mg with 0.5 ohm coils.

I don't care where you buy from, just get off cigarettes and continue the vaping journey. This type of stuff just drives people away, it is not good for anybody and leaves the consumer with a bad taste (literally).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Go with a better VG / PG ratio when choosing juices. twisp juices at 60pg40vg ( if im not mistaken ) 

You want 60 VG! and 40pg or better.. I vape 70vg30pg 

Biggest tip here - stay away from twisp juice!!

And drop the nicotine level.


----------



## MetalMulisha23

Agree with Christos and ET..

Got myself the Twisp Vega and out of curiosity I got the 0.5ohm coils and some Twisp Blueberry Pure 18mg.. and I have tried Cherry 8mg was the same effect on my 0.5ohm coil.

Worst decision of my life almost died the first time I inhaled
TRIED 15-20W power output was terrible on the lower watts on my Vega plus if the air is wide open You will definitely feel the burn..

But the BP Glycerine mixing it to the quantities stated worked like a charm.. Flavour isn't 100% anymore but also since starting I don't taste the flavour anymore (Vapers Tongue) if I'm correct on that..

Old post maybe but sure helped me alot..


----------



## WesinEL001

PaulCalitz said:


> Morning peeps,
> 
> Don't know what to do.! I've been on the Twisp for almost two years and no problems! My battery didn't last that long anymore, so I decide to upgrade to the Twisp Aero... NOW it's been two days and my throat is burning, the aero is just to strong! What can I do? I no Twisp won't exchange it for the edge because ive been using it for two days. Is there any other way I can get it to be much lighter? Ive got the 18mg Twisp Rebel in at the moment and not to sure what coil did it came with standard. Please help!!!
> Regards,
> Paul


I had the same issue hey. Nic was to blame. cut that down and i was good to go.


----------



## stevie g



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

